# Large buck taken by Cooperstown



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I got an email today with pictures of this buck that was supposedly taken by Cooperstown - does anyone have any more information on this boy?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I think I have seen that same picture this year but it said that it was a SD buck.........I'm not sure though....either way WOW!!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Booster> are you thinking that it's the same buck as this?

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=46220


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice deer no matter where it was shot.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

no....I could have swore that I have seen that some place else though...I'll have to think about it. I hope that it is from Coop though because that thing is fricken huge!!!


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice deer no matter where it was shot.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

That deer was shot by Brandts NW of cooperstown otherwise known as Double B outfitters they grow em big!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

9000 posted acres for that guy to roam. That is Brandt. I saw him bring it to the bar in McHenry. At 4 grand a piece (his fee)I was kinda surprised that he shot it.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ah "pen" raised huh? Anyone hear how it measured?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Kinda depressing to see such a gnarly buck, and then find out it was basicly pen-raised...


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

why would you pay that much to shoot a deer in a pen. it wouldnt even be fun


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Hold up on the allegations there boys.

Does he run a fenced operation, or is it all leased and posted off? If he has as much land as fox412 said, then I seriously doubt it's all high-fenced off.

If it's the former, then that's a hot topics thread. But if it's the latter, then that's a VERY nice deer. 9000 acres is an awful lot, and some people really don't like that kind of thing going on, but hey, that's the way it goes. I'll keep my stance on that quiet for now to keep the thread from going downhill.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Lvn

We must have a close connection between us as an email buddy... 

I received the pictures too today in an email. There is a series of pics more than just this one...

If we can find out more about it, I'll post a few of the others.

There's always huge bucks up in that area, everyone knows it, and it's among the most tightly posted areas in the state bar none for deer.

Ryan


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

There is a lot of plots land around that property. I have hunted that area and during rifle season there are tons of deer using the posted land. They do come and go out of the sanctuary so there is some opportunity there.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

R Y A N> must have a connection there somewhere  I got the email late Wednesday and there are a bunch of pictures. I was talking to my taxidermist last night when I picked up my antlers and he said that he'd seen the pictures of the buck and he believes that much of the outfitters land is fenced, but he wasn't sure if the buck was taken in the fenced area or not.

Would this kind of buck not be a challenge for a record of some type? My line of thinking is that if it wasn't a penned animal, why haven't we heard more about it?

Who knows.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The Brandts are outfitters, no high fence. With that said they have a lot of land posted up and are very protective of it. There is some PLOTS land near the farm, but the larger bucks never leave the posted property.

My only problem with there operation is the amount of deer that are basically off limits to hunters. Those deer know where they are safe and are basically crawling over each other. They definitely need to thin the herd down on there property, but it will probably only happen thru disease which would be a waste in my opinion.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah its not a high fence operation. Its up in 2f1 and it is posted up so tight in that area. There are a ton of deer up there and few places to hunt.

Go here and check out the Bucks that were taken off their land
http://doubleboutfitters.com/pics.htm


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I got that email yesterday also.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah they have some nice bucks.....the lady in those pictures has a hunting show on the Outdoor Channel with her husband.....they have been on the show a number of times.

Their right to post up their land.They don't have to let anyone hunt if they don't want to.Some of those places around also.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a story about the area around their place when I went on a ride along with the game and fish about 10 years ago.... if I get some time i'll post up the story as it is a bit long... but a good read.

In other news... I just received another email about a 210+ class buck shot near Carson. Hopefully it will be a slow day at work and I'll get those pics up..

Ryan


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I think that the show on the Outdoor Channel is called Archer's Choice. I think that I have watched the show hunting with that outfitter both in 2005 and 2006. I just weatched the 2006 show a couple of weeks ago. Ralph, the co-host dropped a nice buck it only went 20 yards and piled up. While they waited in the blind, at least 4-5 other "shooters" hung around. I'm prettty sure that they were shooting over a bait pile.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

David Brandt has been managing the deer on his land for years. During rifle season all he does is patrol his property, he is very serious about that. I have heard that he lets doe hunters in on a limited, supervised basis.


----------

